# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Every Acronym Taken!

## Venryx

Every *ILD acronym is taken except:

KILD
QILD
XILD
YILD
ZILD

I mean, "Cheese Induced Lucid Dream"!?

I guess we'll have to start using **ILD acronyms then...

----------


## PlanesWalker

What's GILD?  Or PILD?  I'd also like to know what a FILD is please.

----------


## gab

There is lots of names, but there are only 2 techniques. WILD and DILD. Everything else is just a variation of these two.

----------


## Venryx

> What's GILD?  Or PILD?  I'd also like to know what a FILD is please.



GILD: Glitch Induced Lucid Dream, Game Induced Lucid Dream (https://www.google.com/search?q=lucid+dream+GILD)
PILD: Pendelum Induced Lucid Dream, Picture Induced Lucid Dream (https://www.google.com/search?q=lucid+dream+PILD)
FILD: Finger Induced Lucid Dream (https://www.google.com/search?q=lucid+dream+FILD)

----------


## Venryx

> There is lots of names, but there are only 2 techniques. WILD and DILD. Everything else is just a variation of these two.



DILD and WILD aren't literally techniques. One just means you become lucid when already in a dream(dream initiated lucid dream), the other means you become lucid at the very start of a dream(wake initiated lucid dream).

Of course, there are tutorials on *how to have a WILD*, or *how to have a DILD*, but without these specific and personalized tutorials, DILD and WILD are not techniques. On their own, DILD and WILD are simply descriptions of the two kinds of lucid dreams that can be brought about**: one that you entered from another dream, or one that you entered from real life. A technique is a set of instructions, not simply a description.

But I digress. It works all-right to just call them all "sub-techniques".

----------


## PlanesWalker

That self hypnosis one sounds interesting.  The PILD.

----------


## gab

> DILD and WILD aren't literally techniques. One just means you become lucid when already in a dream(dream initiated lucid dream), the other means you become lucid at the very start of a dream(wake initiated lucid dream).
> 
> Of course, there are tutorials on *how to have a WILD*, or *how to have a DILD*, but without these specific and personalized tutorials, DILD and WILD are not techniques. On their own, DILD and WILD are simply descriptions of the two kinds of lucid dreams that can be brought about**: one that you entered from another dream, or one that you entered from real life. A technique is a set of instructions, not simply a description.
> 
> But I digress. It works all-right to just call them all "sub-techniques".



WILD and DILD are both names of the type of lucid dream and the technique of achieving them. And yes, these techniques have set of instructions attached to them, as to how to achieve them.

----------


## Venryx

Okay.

Sorry if I sounded a bit contentious. I've been somewhat annoyed when looking through threads and seeing promising techniques, and then hearing people say that they're "just variations of regular DILD". To me, there's nothing "just" about it, because "DILD" would include virtually all techniques conceivable, whether that be sending yourself into space, eating fish for every meal day and night, sleeping in Antarctica, infecting yourself with encephalitis, or banging your head on the wall before bed. If they bring about lucid dreams that begin from pre-existing dreams, than all of these are, in the same way, "just variations of regular DILD".

We should be comparing the actual steps involved, the actual instructions, not just seeing that they result in the same kind of lucid dream, and then somehow come to the conclusion that they're therefore "just variations".

For example, here are two "variations of DILD":

Typical: do reality checks throughout the day. (or DILD, for short)
Variant: bang your head on the wall for an hour before you go to bed. (or BYHOTW-ILD, for short)

Since we know that there are only two main techniques, DILD and WILD, and





> Everything else is just a variation of these two.



... then BYHOTW-ILD is nothing special.

Haha, nevermind, you get the point already...  :smiley:

----------


## Ampage

> Every *ILD acronym is taken except:
> 
> KILD
> QILD
> XILD
> YILD
> ZILD
> 
> I mean, "Cheese Induced Lucid Dream"!?
> ...



Actually, ZILD is the name of the new Zeo headband based lucid dreaming app...

----------


## Mr Sandman

> There is lots of names, but there are only 2 techniques. WILD and DILD. Everything else is just a variation of these two.



That's not technically correct. These are not techniques but types of lucid dream. 
In the same way that a cheese sandwich and a bacon sandwich are TYPES of sandwich but there are different techniques for making both. A list of instructions on how to make a sandwich IS NOT a sandwich, it's a technique on how to make one. MILD is a set of instructions on how to have a lucid dream, WILD and DILD are the lucid dreams themselves.


The important bit is the letter I, which stands for *Initiated* in WILD and DILD, how you *induce* them is another matter and down to the technique you use BUT the *Initiated* is referring to if they started in the middle of a dream or from waking.  In the MILD technique the I stands for *Induction of*. MILD could induce either a WILD or a DILD.

Induce and Initiated are very different words with different meanings.

So it's all in the "I"
M*I*LD = *INDUCTION* technique
W*I*LD+D*I*LD = Types of lucid dreams that are classified by when they are *INITIATED*

Also the names give it away too: WILD stands for Wake Initiated *Lucid Dream*, DILD stands for Dream Initiated *Lucid Dream*, and MILD stands for Mnemonic Induction of *Lucid Dreams*

See the "s" at the end of the full title for MILD that makes it stand out from WILD and DILD where they are singular implying that these are a type of dream, while MILD is not.



edit: I see you already responded to this, but I still disagree WILD and DILD are not techniques. Stephen LaBerge who came up with these terms made it pretty clear that they are TYPES of lucid dream. If people on dreamviews want to make up techniques and call them WILD or DILD they can but it's not what the original inventor of the terms intended.

Sources: LaBerge, the guy who invented these terms.

----------

